# What Kind of CJC to Use Currently using GHRP-6 Can i Combine ?



## spaemp3 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey all,
I need some expert advice here from the bros, using GH peptides and have read how CJC  works in conjunction incredibly well with with GHRP2/6/IP 

Right now im finishing win/test sust cycle and started using peptides recently boughtGHRP6 a Month ago I bought a bulk pack from the sponser on the boards ( EP) So I have * A LOT LEFT 8 Bottles* and i'd like to run it with CJC ..

MY question is DO I buy just CJC and shoot it with my ghrp6 together multiple times a day ? or Would the GHRP6 combine with CJC1295/IPamorelin or ghrp2 ? 

Was looking at buying either one of these to run with GHRP6 .. : 
CJC 1293 2mg - 
CJC 1295 W/O DAC 2mg and Ipamorelin 2000mcg

Advice ? Thanks in advance..


----------



## maxwkw (Jul 11, 2011)

If you're using the CJC w/DAC it only has to be injected 2-3 times a week.

I'm also kind of wary of mixing peptides in the same syringe because they are so fragile.


----------



## spaemp3 (Jul 11, 2011)

maxwkw said:


> If you're using the CJC w/DAC it only has to be injected 2-3 times a week.
> 
> I'm also kind of wary of mixing peptides in the same syringe because they are so fragile.


 
It'd be (NO DAC) from EP sponser is what id been looking at. Since it's a NON DAC is that why it's a lot cheaper ? Differince is the half life ?

*Specificly * CJC-1293 Modified GRF (1-29) Is that a non dac formulation the site is not clear nor was my google search

*edit* 
Outta mention I have no problem pinning myself multiple times a day.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 11, 2011)

Get:
 CJC 1295 and GHRP-6 or GHRP-2 

Typical dosage:
CJC 100mcg 3x day
GHRP-6 100mcg 3x day
GHRP-2 80mcg 3x day


GHRP-6 causes hunger so its better when bulking.


----------



## njc (Jul 12, 2011)

Do not use CJC with DAC...get it WITHOUT dac.  The prolonged half-life that DAC gives causes "GH bleed".....GH is constantly secreted endogenously.  This is not what you want.  You want short spikes of GH in between periods of NO gh secretion.  Constant GH secretion is associated with chronically elevated IGF-1 levels.  Elevated IGF-1 levels are associated with increased risk for cancer are decreases longevity.


----------



## spaemp3 (Jul 12, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Get:
> CJC 1295 and GHRP-6 or GHRP-2
> 
> Typical dosage:
> ...


 
Thank both yall, now I have 7 out of 10 Bottles of the GHRP6 Left I orderded bulk pack from EP. I noticed hunger ,but after first bottle I dont think I am *Yet* I've eaten more liberally since I took ive noticed but not out of hunger like I never feel damn im starving feeling that was described... think thats from GHRP6 ? 
Now since I have GHRP-6 already..  :
so the differnce from 1293 to 1295 is it Just that 1295 has the Ghrp/2/6/ip ? Or is the DAC ( DRUG AFFINITY COMPOUND ?)
So your saying ..
*Use my current GHRP6 and buy the CJC 1295 w/ GHRP2 
*? *and run as suggested as above ?* and thats not too much ? Looks good to me ..


----------

